# new LMS 4190 setup first impressions



## Road_Clam (Jan 5, 2019)

So my new LMS 4190 is up and running. Spent the day learning the mill and doing some minor disassembly and cleaning and lube. Overall my mill was assembled ok from the factory. Everything works smooth and snug. My only issue is the fact my column is out of tram a total of .032" over the full width of the table in X. I'm out about .009" in the Y. My plan is to machine a 2" riser "shim". This will not only add the lost Z height when running a vise but will get my  head much closer to zero. I added a .010" shim under the column mount and I got my X to within .006".  Good enough for what I will be doing. I'm actually going to purposely machine a .010" taper in the spacer to correct the tram issue. Learning how to operate the Bluetooth DRO got a bit tricky as i'm not really a phone techie type guy but I did figure it out. I bought the powerfeed option and reading the install directions was pathetic. The language is obviously poorly translated Chinese to English but again I figured it all out. Ran the spindle at varied increasing speeds to perform a spindle "break in". I'll update this thread once I machine the riser. Few pics :





I had a couple pieces of 1/4" thick steel plates used as sub plates to help add some rigidity:


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 5, 2019)

Congratulations,  IMO it is one of the best mini mill in it's class.  I highly recommend  the digital tachometer, you wouldn't believe how useful it is unless you have it ,the one on LMS site is what I have on my 3990 but there are other options.:

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3818&category=


----------



## thomas s (Jan 5, 2019)

Very nice enjoy your new mill.


----------



## Road_Clam (Jan 7, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> Congratulations,  IMO it is one of the best mini mill in it's class.  I highly recommend  the digital tachometer, you wouldn't believe how useful it is unless you have it ,the one on LMS site is what I have on my 3990 but there are other options.:
> 
> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3818&category=



At some point i may add the digital tach. For now im using my Pyle laser RPM meter to construct a rpm , and ipm feed matrix. I'm going to post another speed and feed DIY thread with all my data in a new thread.


----------



## Road_Clam (Jan 10, 2019)

Did a few upgrades, one of which cost me zip ! The DRO tablet is kinda small especially when accessing the points sub-routine menus.  I had a larger old Asus tablet that I have not used in several years that after a charge still works and I was able to get the app loaded. The larger screen works much better. I just need to get a bracket and mount the DRO on the RH side where it belongs. I was experiencing some vibration noise and added plywood shims under the feet and this helps deaden some noise. I also added a cheap $15 magnetic base sewing machine LED lamp. The mill is looking good, and functional. I mounted my 5" milling vise and yes it's a bit overkill, but as you can see in the pic I also have a 3" screwless vise that's much smaller. So if I need big I got it covered.  









Today I finished the spacer block that will cure my column issue. The spacer mounts at the base of the column:


----------



## thomas s (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice job setting up your mill.


----------



## Road_Clam (Jan 15, 2019)

Mounted my new tablet wall bracket, very nice all metal bracket. Mounting the base flange right to my bench works best. Now the DRO is on the right side so manipulating the X crossfeed handwheel and accessing the DRO is easy. Here's a link to the bracket :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Desk-Table...var=413310731082&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Duke (Jan 18, 2019)

I would love to get a DRO setup for my mini mill!

Did your mill come standard with the gas strut?


----------



## Road_Clam (Jan 18, 2019)

Duke, yes my LMS 4190 came from the factory with the gas strut. Works effortlessly moving the head up and down.


----------



## tghsmith (Feb 10, 2019)

nice, I'm in process of setting up 3990,, just installed a mac pod tach unit.   easy clean installation,, board plug and wires to add reverse switch included.. great price..


----------



## Road_Clam (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks, I just read through your post and I added some comments.


----------

